
Capital One breach exposes personal info of 100M Americans - heshiebee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/29/20746493/massive-capital-one-breach-exposes-personal-info-of-100-million-americans
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342)

190+ points

